# Kyle Minogue!



## ch33tah (Sep 24, 2007)

taken from perezhilton.com


SHE LOOKS GREAT! HER MAKE UP IS fantastic!

i cant wait for her new album. she is hot hot hot!


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 24, 2007)

She's really revamping her look!! It's a bit out there, but I like it.


----------



## gabi1129 (Sep 24, 2007)

i love it! it reminds me of the really crazy fun drag queens mixed with anime!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 26, 2007)

She's too gatdamn fierce. I love that pic.


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 26, 2007)

She looks absoloutely fabulous! I'm kind of worried about her eye shape, I think that's too much botox. She still looks amazing


----------

